

Copysets and Chainsets: A Better Way to Replicate - dgrnbrg
http://hackingdistributed.com/2014/02/14/chainsets/

======
dgrnbrg
I think that this article shows a very interesting application of a technique
known as “derandomization”. Usually, derandomization is when you take a
randomized algorithm and remove all sources of randomness. In this
application, we see it only partially derandomized, to great effect: copysets
improve reliability by reducing overall randomness, but still leverage
randomness to approximate the solution to an NP-complete problem.

I wonder if other algorithms would benefit from partial derandomization?

